# Brauche dringend und schnell Hilfe!



## javanoob1990 (4. Mai 2009)

Hey nette  Community,
ich bräuchte eure Hilfe. Ich muss ein Programm in Eclipe schreiben das eine Abstimmung wiederspiegelt. Dh. ich bruach ein fenster mit verschiedenen Buttons, die ich anwählen kann und einen Zähler der mir am Ende(angenommen 20 Durchgänge) zeigt was am meisten gewählt worden ist.
Wäre echt gut wenn mir hier jemand schnell helfen kann, ich bekomm eine Note dfrü und bin leider nicht so talentiert was java angeht.
Vielen Dank 
Sebastian


----------



## MiDniGG (4. Mai 2009)

1.) Hat das nichts mit Plattformprogrammierung zu tun...
2.) Machen wir keine Hausaufgaben
3.) Als kleine Hilfe:
int-Wert nach jedem Klick hochzählen...... Wo ist das Problem???


----------



## Noctarius (4. Mai 2009)

Besonderer Aspekt auf Nummer 2!


----------



## Marco13 (4. Mai 2009)

Hui, eigentlich hätte ich hier die fix-und-fertige Lösung für dein Problem auf dem Desktop liegen, aber ... jetzt ist es wahrscheinlich eh schon zu spät... so dringend wie das war...  
( :bae: )


----------



## Vayu (4. Mai 2009)

schlecht wenn man sich erst am Morgen davor an die Aufgabe setzt


----------

